

Ask HN: Does anybody have a backup of the Algorithms Design Manual solutions? - dwwoelfel

Does anyone have a backup of Skiena&#x27;s solutions manual for <i>The Algorithms Design Manual</i>? The book&#x27;s wiki on algorist.com has been down for a week and Skiena hasn&#x27;t responded to tweets or emails.<p>Archive.org doesn&#x27;t have backups of the site because of its robots.txt and it looks like the content has been evicted from Google&#x27;s cache.
======
dwwoelfel
The url that used to work is
[http://www.algorithm.cs.sunysb.edu/algowiki/index.php/The_Al...](http://www.algorithm.cs.sunysb.edu/algowiki/index.php/The_Algorithms_Design_Manual_\(Second_Edition\))

------
dwwoelfel
I got a reply over email from the author. He says:

"I hope the Wiki will get back up in two weeks when my students return to fix
the webserver. Contact me then if it is not up yet."

------
mindcrash
Did you try to ask Springer (his publisher/agent)?

------
nu2ycombinator
What is your email?

~~~
dwwoelfel
I'm at dwwoelfel@gmail.com

~~~
nu2ycombinator
Chk your email

